# Silver Lake/Flats patterns



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Anyone have any ideas for a good pattern to use at either of these waters up AF Canyon. Looking to go for a horse back ride up there and take the fly pole. Appreciate any recomendations.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I've done well on the Biggs Fly.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the tip I'll have to give it a whirl and let ya know how it goes for me. Thanks again.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't have any recomendations (not a fly fisherman), but the only bite I got today was on a fly and a bubble (Adams Irresistible). I can recommend to go small, most of the bugs are pretty tiny right now. 

It was slow today, so many flies for the fish to choose from, they weren't interested in any of the worms of fish imitations I offered. Didn't seem anyone else was having luck either.

You should do well fly fishing at the moment, I know I sure wish I had a pole as I sat around for a few hours trying to get things to work.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've had good luck fishing the inlet w/a small elk hair caddis, or some mayfly variations too. Those little brookies will eat about anything you throw at them. Good luck!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks guys appreciate the tips I'll give her heck and let ya know.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks like a sheep creek special special to me.... :wink:


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

Silver Lake flat was good to me a few weeks ago with a olive wooly bugger and a pink scud dropper.. Last year at Silver Lake i did good with pretty much any fly I threw at them. Mostly rainbow scuds and brown wooly buggers. Good luck.. Maybe I will see you up at Silver one of these days.

Hounddog


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I usually do well bobber fishing a black or red chironomid about 4' down from the bobber. Beadhead patterns in the 12-14 size. Or a copper john fished the same way.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys caught a few last night on the forementioned set ups. Nothing big just little guys. Thanks again for the tips.


----------

